# Does anyone enjoy a nice capirinha??



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I have been making these and mojitos for a while they are my two favorite drinks. 




Caipirinha 

(Pronounced 'KIE-PUR-REEN-YAH')

Ingredients:
- 2 oz cachaça
- 1 tsp sugar
- 1 lime (cut into chunks)
- ice cubes
Garnish: lime wedge or wheel (optional)

Muddle lime with sugar in a rocks glass. Fill the glass with ice. Pour cachaça and stir. Garnish with a lime wedge. 


My preferred cachaca is agua luca


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

absolutely.
A change of pace from a Mojito, which I also like very much in the summer.
Cachaca is hard to find around the frozen north, here, but occasionally you can find it.
Note to self: put some cachaca on the list, along with a good sipping rum.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

LOVE them!

Casa Fuente in Vegas makes a pretty good one

~Mark


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

replicant_argent said:


> absolutely.
> A change of pace from a Mojito, which I also like very much in the summer.
> Cachaca is hard to find around the frozen north, here, but occasionally you can find it.
> Note to self: put some cachaca on the list, along with a good sipping rum.


I just ordered some i know a great site lmk if you want the link


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Cachaca is a permanent resident in our bar (my GF is of Brazilian heritage). 

That stuff will knock you on your ass! :tu


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

hova45 said:


> I just ordered some i know a great site lmk if you want the link


Yes please, PM me if you want, Joey. TY.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

AD720 said:


> Cachaca is a permanent resident in our bar (my GF is of Brazilian heritage).
> 
> That stuff will knock you on your ass! :tu


Its good stuff but nothing like pitoro :tu I have dated a few girls from Brazil amazing ppl.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

replicant_argent said:


> Yes please, PM me if you want, Joey. TY.


Done:tu


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

hova45 said:


> Its good stuff but nothing like pitoro :tu.


Or Lemonello! :chk



hova45 said:


> I have dated a few girls from Brazil amazing ppl.


Her grandmother was born in Brazil and moved to the US in her 20's. It is a very interesting culture.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

a capiri-what?


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

4thtry said:


> a capiri-what?


It is a bit like a mojito. Except with Cachaca, which is a Brazilian sugar cane liquor, instead of Rum.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

AD720 said:


> Or Lemonello! :chk
> 
> Her grandmother was born in Brazil and moved to the US in her 20's. It is a very interesting culture.


yeap I make my own limocello...lol

I have been to Brazil for carnival, and it was amazing and fun, the food the culture is pretty amazing.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

What do you think of the Cachaca "51" ?

That is generally what I get. I have had one or two others and settled on that one but I am open to trying a different bottle next time.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

AD720 said:


> It is a bit like a mojito. Except with Cachaca, which is a Brazilian sugar cane liquor, instead of Rum.


ahhh, ok. Can this Cachaca be bought anywhere?? I've never heard of it until now. & i've never seen it in the local liquor stores.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

AD720 said:


> What do you think of the Cachaca "51" ?
> 
> That is generally what I get. I have had one or two others and settled on that one but I am open to trying a different bottle next time.


Its good I also like leblon and pitu:tu


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

I find it most of the time in the PA Wine and Spirts stores. I don't think they are going to have a huge selection most places. 

It is tough to order wine or booze online if you are in PA so I can't say first hand, but I'd bet you can get some great deals online.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

AD720 said:


> I find it most of the time in the PA Wine and Spirts stores. I don't think they are going to have a huge selection most places.
> 
> It is tough to order wine or booze online if you are in PA so I can't say first hand, but I'd bet you can get some great deals online.


That really sucks and the place i order from is in jersey


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

AD720 said:


> Cachaca is a permanent resident in our bar (my GF is of Brazilian heritage).


:tpd: My girlfriend is Brazilian as well.

Make Capirinhas in a pitcher, not by the glass; that is the traditional way.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> :tpd: My girlfriend is Brazilian as well.
> 
> Make Capirinhas in a pitcher, not by the glass; that is the traditional way.


a pitcher full for two ppl is a lot:al I use to make it like that but then you end up twisted. So i rather make it by the glass:tu


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

A buddy of mine introduced me to the Caipirinha a few years back when he brought some Cachaca back with him from a trip. Great summer time drink! I may have to track some down for this summer. 

Love the limocello too. Always have some on hand. 

I'm a huge fan of Brandymel also, but I think that's best enjoyed during colder weather...


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

I love them with good cachaca. Ypioca is my favorite. The one with the straw wrapped around the bottle especially, juts not the cheap stuff.

My wife is Brazilian and also loves them.

I bought one of those wooden whatever they're called mashers for the limes last time I was in Brazil and use it whenver I bust open a bottle.

They can really get you messed up if you drink too many.

I puked in a taxi in Rio after drinking several and eating a street hot dog. The crazy driving of the taxista didn't help though.u


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

Love it, usually find Pitu around here.


----------

